# 2000 altima speedo and tach



## jjfcars (Feb 7, 2008)

speedo and tach will stop working at any time and start working after it sits for awhile there are no codes showing up already replaced speed sencor where do i start looking also temp gauge will stop working and gas gauge

thanks


----------



## samul (Jan 12, 2007)

i have similar problem with my 2000 altima, all meters do not work when it is hot.


----------



## Mothy (Oct 22, 2006)

jjfcars said:


> speedo and tach will stop working at any time and start working after it sits for awhile there are no codes showing up already replaced speed sencor where do i start looking also temp gauge will stop working and gas gauge
> 
> thanks


I had fuel gauge go. Replaced sender unit. Still no go. Then all dials failed ninc tach, speedo. Guess what? The interior light fuse was blown. When replaced - all work again. Happened twice. Bizarre. Mothy


----------



## altimafan (May 3, 2008)

*Speedo, odo, tacho and temp die, Fuel Guage and light have no problem*

Hey Guys,

I'm hit with a similar problem on my 2000 Altima GXE 87K miles.
Initially the speedo, tacho and temp guage died while the car was running.
After few days the SES (Service engine soon) light came on when I was in traffic. I got it scanned and got P0500 (Vehicle speed sensor problem), I replaced it myself and also got the SES light reset. Now I'm observing that when I drive the car for sometime (more than an hour), the guages tend to die. (Fuel Guage has no problem, speedo, odo, tacho and temp die, panel lights are ok)

Please reply back with you suggestions as I'm worried if the SES would come back and exact solution so that I dont spend on parts with no results.


----------



## eldeliaj (May 21, 2008)

well I hope this info helps - on my car i'm having the same problem and I've done EXTENSIVE research on the net and for right now... all fingers are pointing to UMCU (Unified Meter Control Unit) located within the instrument cluster on the back circuit.
Although most people say NOT to go with used clusters for this issue - I ordered the part from a junk yard and the dumbass shipped the wrong part - so I just shipped it back see if I can get the right one or get a new one from the dealer.
My fear is that WHAT IF there's some other shit that's causing this - someone told me the speed sensor but I see you replaced it and still no good.

On MSN autos the UMCU going bad is the second most reported issue with 2001 Altimas - after the intake manifold gasket.
New Jersey has got some Lemon Laws for issue with Altimas but I'm not willing to go through so much head ache.
I'm sorry guys but I have to say Nissan has made some piece of shit cars - from loving my altima I'm hating it, I hope the tree in front of my house falls on it and totals the fuckin thing.

Well I'll keep you posted on my progress bud. Later

My car's issue:
Starts ok - after 10 min of driving the cluster goes dead, transmision gets stuck on 1st gear, engine has 1/4 of the power or so. After 10 min of being like this I hear a click on the cluster and everything goes back to normal. Service engine light is on. Last time I checked the codes I had 15 or so errors - impossible to have so many things go wrong AT THE SAME TIME!!! So it's got to be something big causing this.


----------



## altimafan (May 3, 2008)

Yesterday the SES ligt came on again which proves that replacing Speed sensor did not help. In your last post you said you are going to work on the UMCU, will replacing UMCU help and resolve the problem?

I enquired with local nissan dealer and they have quoted $113 for UMCU, if I change the UMCU what about my current ODO mileage etc. Any inputs on this are highly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## eldeliaj (May 21, 2008)

if you just change your UMCU the dealer will make sure your current ODO reader will remain the same.
My issue seems worse - replacing my instrument cluster (therefore my UMCU) did not solve my issue. Initially I had 15 error codes, then the dealer saw 8 error codes. My ECU is burned according to them, and I'm getting a use ECU today, will replace it and will let you know what happened.
Good luck.


----------



## eldeliaj (May 21, 2008)

*it's probably your UMCU*

dude it does sound like your umcu is bad. I say this because parts of your instrument cluster work and parts don't. UMCU is what controls these gauges. Go to this site and get the EL PDF which is for the Electrical System and they have specific steps for testing your UMCU without any tools just with the trip meter and button.

My problem was different - a whole circuit would go down. Long story, dealer wanted $1800 for it, after 3 weeks I did the research on this site below and nailed down the problem - it was the ignition relay.

they block websites here so that's why i typed it like that

n i c o c l u b [dot] c o m/FSM/Altima/2001


----------



## tremer88 (Aug 18, 2006)

I give a dash a good smack and it goes away, but I know this car so well by now I think it wouldn't matter to me if it up and went out, lol


----------



## az2000bd (Jul 10, 2008)

*my 2000 altima instrument cluster goes off*

I have a 2000 Altima GLE with about 73000 miles(actual might be 77000) .The gages seem to go out at night when my lights are on. Now ,during , this summer, the gauges go out when I start my car(outside temp 90F), if its in the sun. if not under sun and I put AC on then it takes time for gauges to go out.The gages that go out are the odometer, the speedometer, the heat sensor, the fuel gage, and the rpm gage.

Any idea whats wrong?


----------



## eldeliaj (May 21, 2008)

First of all: are the gauges the only things that go bad when this happens? do you see a drop in engine performance, power windows work? What else goes bad?

If it's only your cluster could mean you need a new cluster. You can do it yourself and get a used one from the junk yard or take it to the dealer.
The problem is that if you change the cluster youself your car will show the mileage of the cluster from the junk yard - the dealers have contacts to send the cluster to get it programmed to your current mileage.


----------



## az2000bd (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re:Altima 2000 instrument cluster goes off*



eldeliaj said:


> First of all: are the gauges the only things that go bad when this happens? do you see a drop in engine performance, power windows work? What else goes bad?
> 
> If it's only your cluster could mean you need a new cluster. You can do it yourself and get a used one from the junk yard or take it to the dealer.
> The problem is that if you change the cluster youself your car will show the mileage of the cluster from the junk yard - the dealers have contacts to send the cluster to get it programmed to your current mileage.


Only the gauges go off.Everything else working fine.I dont receive any check enegine sign or any error code.
Do you think if I replace UMCU (Unified Meter Control Unit) ,will fix my problem?
I think UMCU (Unified Meter Control Unit) and instrument cluster unit r not same.


----------



## eldeliaj (May 21, 2008)

If it's only your gauges going down than it does sound like your UMCU is going bad.
If you go to the site I mention below they have a section where they talk about testing your UMCU yourself - I think it's done through the odo/trip meter button. I've never done it but it's there.

If you can get the UMCU changed for 85 or under than do it, otherwise just change the whole cluster I'd say. If you're going to the dealer don't let them steer you any other way - just change the umcu or cluster whatever's cheaper.

n i c o c l u b [dot] c o m/FSM/Altima/2001


----------



## altimafan (May 3, 2008)

Thanks for the link to diagnose the problem.

I went through the steps and was able to put the UMCU in diagnosis mode.

All the guages and odometer is working fine, I'm really clueless now as to what the problem is, I had decided to change the UMCU/Cluster, byt after going thru your post decided to do this test and now the test does not point to UMCU.

Can you please suggest me as to what could be the problem?

I have already spent $150 on this...please help me..


----------



## keraltima (Dec 16, 2009)

*the answer to your problem*

go to the dealership and buy a printed circuit board for your instrument cluster it costs $135-$160 and takes 30 minutes to switch out. it is the whole panel that goes across the back of your cluster the dealership will have it programmed for your odometer reading dont buy from junkyard it could have the same problem and you get the odo reading off of whatever car it came from. the umcu on these cars were recalled but you cant just get that part order the new circuit board and it will have the new model of the umcu on it


----------

